# How to politely refuse...?



## NZphotography (Oct 19, 2010)

Photography is primarily a hobby for me, but I do a little semi-pro work for friends and family upon request. I try to make it crystal clear that as a single mom who works full time, I don't have a lot of time to edit. I only give out 10 images (on CD) per session, but I work cheap.

Lately I've had people ask me to give them more images, even if I don't have time to edit them. I realize this is an innocent request, but I'm unwilling to give out something I feel is unfinished or that I am not proud to put my name on. 

How do I gently refuse this request? Working mostly with friends and family I don't want to offend or come across as snobbish. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rekd (Oct 19, 2010)

NZphotography said:


> Photography is primarily a hobby for me, but I do a little semi-pro work for friends and family upon request. I try to make it crystal clear that as a single mom who works full time, I don't have a lot of time to edit. I only give out 10 images (on CD) per session, but I work cheap.
> 
> Lately I've had people ask me to give them more images, even if I don't have time to edit them. I realize this is an innocent request, but I'm unwilling to give out something I feel is unfinished or that I am not proud to put my name on.
> 
> ...



Simple. You just (politely) tell them "As a single mom who works full time, I don't have a lot of time to edit and I'm unwilling to give out something I feel is unfinished or that I am not proud to put my name on."


----------



## Overread (Oct 19, 2010)

Ensure that before you do their photography session that you confirm for them exactly what they are purchasing from you. If you place a limit of 10 shots then 10 shots it is - however if you are getting repeat requests for more you might want to:

1) Consider expanding your number to include more shots for your basic package

2) Pricing up an additional shots cost - so you get paid for the extra time spent editing. Also for this section stage always ensure before you start the extra work that you have the shots to work on extra and that the client wants them. Last thing you want to be doing is charging people for an extra product which in the end they do not want


----------

